# General tug info



## croakle (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello everyone

I'm trying to find some information about the way in which tugs operate. I am interested in harbour tugs and Thames barge towing tugs. Can anybody recommend websites, books, dvds or videos with good pictures and rexts describing the way tugs operate.

Alternatively can anyone suggest a busy harbour with lots of activity I could visit? I'm in the south east of England.

I've just started a similar thread in "Research" so hope there is no confusion.

Thanks and best wishes

Julian


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*general tug info.*

Hi Croakle. Welcome aboard. Look in Dredgers. Tilbury Dredging Co. There is a photo of "tug Danube 4
", Towing a hopper. Photo needs cleaning up. This was late 50s. If i can help you let me know. Barney


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask...we are willing to serve! Andy


----------



## sherloc (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcolme aboard Croakle, Humbertugs the man to fill you in on tugs I think he is ex, united towing. Take a look at tug and tow in the meantime (http://www.g4ivn.fsnet.co.uk) if I come across anymore I'll pass them on. sherloc.


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Tug Links.*

A few sites to browse for Tugs. Ken.

http://www.tugtalk.co.uk/

http://riversea.tugtalk.co.uk/index.htm

http://www.tugphotos.co.uk/links.htm#companies

http://dsrta.tugtalk.co.uk/


----------



## croakle (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks all for the help and info.

Best wishes

Julian


----------

